# Happy Birthday Frigga!



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, little girl you're 3 years old now and have spent half your life with me. How much you've changed in that year and a half! The frightened girl who cowered and peed if I stood up too quickly is long gone. Replaced with a face gushing with happiness at the sight of me. The fearful aggressive dog is gone too. Replaced by a gentle sweet dog who kisses Odin and cuddles with Hop Sing. 

You were the hardest to train dog I've ever had. I knew that meant two things - one you'd been terribly hurt, and two you had a very intelligent mind. The smartest ones are often the most difficult because they have their own thoughts. Your pain clouded your thoughts and it took quite awhile to get you past that but eventually you did get there. What a joy it is to see what's become of you! I love you dearly and how much you love me back, Fricky. I will always remember two visions of you. The day I came home after being gone for a month and it seemed your heart broke in front of my eyes for the grief my absence had caused you and the absolute embodiment of pride and happiness when you performed your perfect recall when you really had to and had a very tempting distraction not to.

Those days a year and a half ago I confess I doubted I could help you. You are the first and only dog I ever felt that way about. The encouragement and advice I got from people here Like Jean and Maggie helped enormously and you made it - we made it. I little realized then how much I would come to love you. You are indeed "daddy's girl".


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day, beautiful.







We need birthday pictures!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday and many, many more!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Frigga! What a nice tribute


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frigga!!!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Frigga!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Frigga!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frigga! Make Odin get YOU some drinks out of the Fridge. Heck, forget the drinks. Make Odin get you some meat and cheese out of the fridge.







It's your birthday after all!


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Frigga!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Happy (belated) Birthday, Mis Frigga !!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

That brought tears to my eyes! What a lovely Birthday tribute. You are so lucky to have found each other.


----------

